# كنز فضائي ثمين يقترب من الارض



## سامح الفيومى (21 يوليو 2015)

*يمر يوم الأحد كويكب ثمين، تقدر قيمته بنحو 5.4 تريليون دولار أميركي لما يحتويه من معادن نفيسة، بالقرب من كوكب الأرض، حسبما ذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.

وقالت الصحيفة إن مرور الكويكب "2011 UW-158" بالقرب من الأرض سيبث عبر الإنترنت من خلال المرصد الفلكي الموجود في جزر الكناري.

وجذب الكويكب، الذي يعد بمثابة كنز فضائي، اهتمام شركات التنقيب عن المعادن الثمينة، إذ يقدر أن يحتوي على أكثر من 100 مليون طن من معدن البلاتين النفيس.

وسيمر الكويكب على بعد 2.4 مليون كيلومتر من الأرض، وذلك يعني أنه سيكون أقرب 30 مرة من أقرب كوكب إلى الأرض.

كما ستتيح مؤسسة Slooh الخاصة بالرصد الفضائي روابط على الإنترنت لمتابعة مروره قرب الأرض، ولفتح النقاش حول أهميته بالنسبة لعلماء الفلك.*


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

:77:


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك ....​
​


----------

